# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Νέες Κατασκευές (New Buildings)

## AegeanIslands

38 πλοία υπό κατασκευή βρίσκονται σε Ευρωπαϊκά Ναυπηγεία με ημ. Παράδοσης το 2009 μέχρι και το 2012.
 Με συνολικό κόστος κατασκευής τα 20 δις $ τα πλοία αυτά πρόκειται να προσθέσουν στην αγορά 85.536 επιπλέον κρεβάτια για περίπου 4.2 εκατ. επιβάτες ετησίως μέχρι το 2012.
 Από τα 38 αυτά κρουαζιερόπλοια 21 προορίζονται για την αγορά της Β.Αμερικης με υπολογιζόμενη ετήσια πληρότητα περίπου 2.3 εκατ. επιβάτες που θα προστεθεί τα επόμενα 4 χρόνια.
 Σύμφωνα με την Cruise Lines International Association* μόνο οι Εταιρείες με έδρα την Αμερική το 2008 μετέφεραν 10.2 εκατ. Αμερικανούς και 3.05 εκατ. διαφόρων άλλων εθνικοτήτων. 
 17 πλοία υπό κατασκευή προορίζονται για την Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά: *ΑΙDA* για την Γερμανική αγορά, *CUNARD*,* P&O* για την Βρετανική, ενώ *COSTA* και *MSC* για  Pan-Europeanεπιβάτες.
 Ας δούμε συνοπτικά και συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα υπο παράδοση και κατασκευή πλοία:

Eταιρεια          _Ονομα_                             Κοστος         Μεγεθος       Χωρ/τητα         Ναυπηγειο                           Παραδοση

*2009*

*AIDA                * _AIDAluna_                               400$               68.500           2.030               Meyer                              Μαρτιος
*CARNIVAL* _Carnival Dream_ 672$           130.000               3.650               Fincantieri                     Σεπτεμβριος
*CELEBRITY* _Celebrity Equinox_    640$      117.000                2.850                     Meyer              Ioυλιος                
*COSTA*_         Costa Luminosa       _ 500$               92.700                  2.260                   Fincantieri                Μαιος
*COSTA* _Costa Pacifica         _    580$            112.000                3.000                     Fincantieri               Ιουνιος
*RCI*_              Ο__asis of the Seas_  1.100$           220.000                 5.400                     STX                                   Νοεμβριος   
*MSC                              * _Splendida                              _ 550$           133.500                3.300                   STX                                     Απριλιος       
*SEABOURN* _Seabourn Odyssey_  250$              32.000                     450                    T.Mariotti        Ιουνιος
*SILVERSEA* _Silver Spirit_ 250$               36.000                   540                     Fincantieri      Αγνωστο

*2010*

*AIDA*_               Α__IDAblu_                                      525$            71.000                 2.174                         Meyer                                  Aγνωστο
*CELEBRITY* _Celebrity Eclipse_       698$        118.000                 2.850                   Meyer                     Ioυνιος
*COSTA                   * _Costa Deliziosa            _  500$             92.700                2.260                 Fincantieri                 Ιανουαριος              
*CUNARD            * _Queen Elizabeth     _    700$             92.000                 2.092                Fincantieri                  Oκτωβριος
*ΗΑ**L* _Nieuw Amsterdam_      450$              86.000                 2.100                 Fincantieri                           Ιουνιος
*MSC                          * _Μ__agnifica                                   _  400$           90.000                  2.550                STX                                       Aπριλιος
*P&O                             * _Azura                                                _ 695$         116.000                 3.076               Fincantieri                  Απριλιος
*NCL* _Norwegian Epic_      940$         150.000                 4.200               STX                  Μαρτιος
*OCEANIA* _Marina_    500$             65.000                  1.260              Fincantieri       Σεπτεμβριος
*RCI* _Allure of the Seas_ 1.100$        220.000                 5.400                STX                 Αγνωστο
*SEABOURN* _Seabourn Sojourn_     250$            32.000               450            T.Mariotti        Ιουνιος

*2011*

*AIDA                              * _Αγνωστο                                 _  570$              71.000                  2.174                 Meyer                                    Aπριλιος
*CARNIVAL*_     Carnival Magic           _ 735$           130.000                       3.650                   Fincantieri             Αγνωστο
*CELEBRITY      * _Αγνωστο_                 798$           118.000                      2.850             Μeyer                             Αγνωστο
*COSTA*_            Αγνωστο_                 750$        114.200                   3.012                 Fincantieri      Αγνωστο
*DISNEY                   * _Αγνωστο_                  750$          122.000                     2.500                  Meyer            Αγνωστο
*MSC                              * _Meraviglia                              _ 500$               90.000                    2.550                STX               Φεβρουαριος
*OCEANIA           * _Αγνωστο_                   500$               65.000                        1.260                  Fincantieri     Ιουλιος
*SEABOURN   * _Αγνωστο                  _ 300$                32.000                             450                    T.Mariotti      Αγνωστο

*2012*

*AIDA*_                Αγνωστο_                                   575$                 71.000                  2.174                  Meyer                                   Μαιος
*C**ELEBRITY*_   Αγνωστο_                  798$             118.000                  2.850                Μeyer                                    Νοεμβριος
*COSTA*_           Αγνωστο_                750$          114.200                  3.012                 Fincantieri      Αγνωστο
*DISNEY*_          Αγνωστο_                750$              122.000                         2.500                  Meyer                             Αγνωστο
*MSC*_               Favolosa                                 _  500$                  90.000                   2.550                 STX               Φεβρουαριος
*OCEANIA           * _Αγνωστο_                 500$             65.000            1.260                 Fincantieri            Αγνωστο

*courtesy

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πολύ καλό! Όλα τα υπο κατασκευή κρουαζιερόπλοια συγκεντρωμένα σε μία λίστα....

----------


## Eng

Και επιτελους ενα θεμα που ηθελα πολυ να ανοιξω με θεμα τις Νέες Κατασκευές σε οτι αφορα τη Ποντοπόρο. Εδω δεν νομιζω πως απαιτουνται πολλα λογια γιατο τι θα περιλαμβανεται. Ολα τα θεματα και τους τομεις που περιλαμβανει μια ανεγερση ενος πλοιου.

Σ'αυτο το σημειο θα ηθελα να σας γνωρισω σε ολους οτι συνήθης ύποπτος αλλα και βασικος πρωταγωνιστης ειναι ο φιλος μου Giorgos D. που θα παρακαλούσα να συμμετασχει στο κοντακταρισμα του θέματος τοσο απο υλικο όσο και στις αποριες που θα δημιουργηθουν.

Τελος με το θεμα αυτο - ενεκεν και της νεας φοιτιτικης χρονιας που εχει ήδη ξημερωσει, θα προσπαθησω τοσο εγω απο την μερια μου όσο και οι λοιποι που ασχολουνται με το αντικειμενο των Νεων Κατασκευων, να παρουσιασουμε οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα την..Γεννηση ενος πλοιου και την εφαρμογή της Ναυπηγικης στη Δημιουργεία μιας..Κυρίας σε όλους τους νέους φοιτητες αλλά και σε όλους εσας!   

και αφηνοντας τα λόγια παμε λοιπον....

Στις παρακάτω φωτο θα δειτε πρωτα πως ειναι ενα New Building αλλά και μια διαδικασια απο τις καλυτερες, την εγκατασταση μιας Κυριας Μηχανης στο πλοιο.

DSC02244.JPG

DSC02242.JPG

DSC02245.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

Eng ανοιξες τρομερο θεμα!!ειδικα η φωτο με το κατεβασμα της μηχανης ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!! αν εσυ η καποιος αλλος εχει φωτο με  τοποθετηση του accomodation ανεβαστε την!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Και επειδη εδω καθε αιτημα ειναι χαρα μου να τοπραγματοποιησω..
Bulkerman..δικες σου οι επομενες...

Accomodation Fitting

DSC02259.JPG

DSC02260.JPG

DSC02262.JPG

DSC02263.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Όμορφες και συνάμα σπάνιες εικόνες από τον φίλο Eng ...Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## Eng

> _Όμορφες και συνάμα σπάνιες εικόνες από τον φίλο Eng ...Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ._


Για τα καλα σου λογια...θα σε..ικανοποιησω αργοτερα απο την Πλωτη!!!  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ συνονοματε !!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες!!!!Πάντα είχα την απορία να μάθω πως γίνεται η τοποθέτηση του accomodation σε ένα πλοίο τέτοιο τύπου...!*
*Σε ευχαριστούμε και πάλι,να είσαι καλά...!!!*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Και επειδη εδω καθε αιτημα ειναι χαρα μου να τοπραγματοποιησω..
> Bulkerman..δικες σου οι επομενες...
> 
> Accomodation Fitting
> 
> DSC02259.JPG
> 
> DSC02260.JPG
> 
> ...


Eng τι να πω τωρα??ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω...Πες το και εγινε που λεγε και μια ψυχη!!το χα ακουσει οτι γινεται ετσι αλλα ποτε σε φωτο!!
δυο ερωτησεις μονο!
* πως στερεωνεται το accomodation στο hull? 
* σε ολα τα ναυπηγεια παντα το accomodation φτιαχνεται αλλου και μετα τοποθετειται η φτιαχνεται επι τοπου μετα την εγκατασταση της μηχανης?

----------


## Eng

> Nissos Mykonos                       *Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες!!!!Πάντα είχα την απορία να μάθω πως γίνεται η τοποθέτηση του accomodation σε ένα πλοίο τέτοιο τύπου...!*
> *Σε ευχαριστούμε και πάλι,να είσαι καλά...!!!*


Γιαννακη, μην το ξαναπεις.. Ξερεις οτι παντα μου αρεσει να μοιραζομαι με φιλους. Δες λοιπον παρακάτω τις απαντησεις σε αυτα που ρωταει ο Bulkerman. καιοτι αλλο θες πες μου!!! Να εισαι καλα!




> BULKERMAN
> δυο ερωτησεις μονο!
> * πως στερεωνεται το accomodation στο hull? 
> * σε ολα τα ναυπηγεια παντα το accomodation φτιαχνεται αλλου και μετα τοποθετειται η φτιαχνεται επι τοπου μετα την εγκατασταση της μηχανης?


Α) Αν προσεξεις στη κοντινη φωτο θα δεις κατι βασουλες. Αυτες μπαινουν αρσενικοθυλικα σε αλλες που βρισκονται πανω στα ενισχυτικα του καταστρωματος. Κανοντας αυτα fitting - παιζουν και τον ρολο του οδηγου - καθεται ο τομεας του Κομοδεσιου και κατοποιν γινονται ολες οι συγκολισεις κατω απο το κομοδεσιο, στα ενισχυτικα και με τελικη, την περιφεριακη (εξωτερικη) συγκολληση.

Β) Συνηθως τα ναυπηγεια φτειαχνουν α παντα σε τομεις. Δηλ. κατασκευαζεται το καθε κομματι ξεχωριστα - ακόμα και σε άλλα Ναυπηγεια - και κατοπιν ερχονται ολα και μονταρονται. Τωρα το Κομοδεσιο γινεται και αυτο ξεχωριστα και μαλιστα σε γραμμη παραγωγης, το ενα πισω απ το αλλο. Επισης με το περας της κατασκευης και μενοντας ακομα στη γυαρδα εξοπλιζεται σε ποσοστο 80% με ολες τις καλωδιώσεις, σωληνακια κλπ και απλά οταν μονταρεται ερχοται και δεν ολα τα περιφεριακα οργανα. Το Μηχανοστασιο επισης γινεται κατα τη διαρκεια της ανεγερσης σε δικο του προ εξοπλισμενο τομεα. Αφου στηθει ολο το βαπορι μπαινει και η Κυρια Μηχανη.

Ελπίζω να σας καλυψα. Για οτι αλλο χρειαστειτε ειμαι στη διαθεση σας.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μπράβο ρε Γιώργο καταπληκτικό το καινούργιο θεματάκι που άνοιξες.
Να προσθέσω μερικές φωτό και εγώ με την σειρά μου.
αφιερωμένες λοιπόν στο μηχανοστάσιο και σε όσους κάνουν την δουλειά του παχυμετρητή.

Από τα ναυπηγεία στο Κίελο.
SZCZECIN-KIEL CANAL-HAMBURG 014.jpg

SZCZECIN-KIEL CANAL-HAMBURG 015.jpg

----------


## Eng

Βάσιλη μου σε ευχαριστω και βεβαια, ασχετα αν αλλάξαμε δουλεια.. :Wink:  δεν πάυει η παχυμέτρηση να ειναι η δουλειά που με οδηγισε εδω!!
Να εισαι καλα και please....
Χωσε αβέρτα!!!!

----------


## Eng

Θα συνεχισουμε το θεμα μας με μια ακομη φωτο, ο τομεας (οπως λεμε ή block) της πρύμνης στο υπο ναυπήγιση πλοίο. Αυτη ειναι και η τελευταια..μαρκρινη φωτο γιατι οι επόμενες θα ειναι..on spot!

DSC02308.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αποπερατωση του πηδαλιου. Ειναι το σταδιο που θα γίνουν τα τεστ στεγανοτητας μεσω Ultrasonic αλλά και Xray στις body weldings. όταν ολα περασουν Ποιοτικο Ελεγχο (στη Κινα ποιοτικος έλεγχος.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) τοτε θα περαστουν οι μπουσες, τα λαστιχα για να παει για τοποθετιση

DSC02566.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αν και πηγαινουμε απο ενα θεμα / τμημα στο αλλο, ας δουμε εναν υποκατασκευη τομεα APT για 60αρι Supramax, κατι δλδ σαν το πλοιο που ειναι στο βαθος, σε ανυψωμενη ναυπηγικη κλίνη παρακαλώ!
Το κομματι ειναι το πρυμναιο τμημα του ΑΡΤ που καταλήγει στον πρυμνιο καθρεφτη και η πυκνωση των νομεων ειναι για να προστατεψουν απο τυχων προσκρουση.
Η ισαποστασεις σ'αυτο το κομματι - και στο συγκεκριμενο βαπορι - ειναι 500mm ενω καθαρη ισαποσταση στο εσον ειναι 800mm και στα Web Frames 2750mm.

DSC02320.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ενα ακομα απο τα σταδια Ναυπηγισης ενος νεου πλοιου ειναι και η βαφη του. Η βαφη γινεται ειτε σε τελικο σταδιο πανω σε καθε τομεα αλλα μπορει να γινει και στο τελος της συναρμολογισης ενος πλοιου. Αν ακολουθισει ο τελευταιος τροπος, τοτε ολοι οι τομεις βαφονται με primer αλλα λογω των κολλισεων σπαει η μπογια. Ετσι λοιπον πριν γινει το τελικο σταδιο βαφης του πλοιου, γινεται μια αμμοβολη σε ποσοστο 100% ετσοι ωστε να πεσει ξανα primer αλλα και οι υπολοιπες στρωσεις χρωμματος.
Δειτε λοιπον, μια βραδινη αποψη της κλινης εν ωρα αμμοβολης.. φανταζομαι πως μπορειτε να διακρυνετε τι γινεται. Βεβαια για να παω στο πλοιο επρεπε να περασω στα 10 μετρα απο κει μια και ημουν πισω απο την κλινη...

DSC02250 (2).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

αφού είδαμε το APT από τον καλό φίλο γιώργο ας δούμε και μέρος από το FPT. το εμπρόσθιο τμήμα ενός βαποροιύ.
DSC00031.JPG

----------


## Eng

Κατασκευη του μπροστινου ελασματος του Βολβου. Μια αποτις δυσκολοτερες εργασιες γιατι πριλαμβανει ενα συνολο ελασματων καθενα διαμορφωμενα σε τριπλη καμπυλωτητα και ολα αυτα να δεσουν μαζι σε μια ενιαια επιφανεια. Αρκετα ενδιαφερον κομματι - για μενα - της Ναυπηγισης του Hull ενος πλοιου.

DSC02328.JPG

----------


## Apokliros

Μια και αναφέρθηκε, μήπως θα μπορούσε κανείς να μου εξηγήσει ορισμένα πράγματα για την δουλειά του παχυμετρητή; Δηλαδή: απαιτούμενα προσόντα, συνθήκες εργασίας-απολαβές κτλ. 
Ελπίζω να μην είμαι τελείως off topic. Κάθε πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εγω ομως μαλλον ειμαι off-topic αλλα το βαζω γιατι ειναι ωραιο σε τετοιους καιρους να ερχονται ελπιδοφορα μυνηματα http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1840309

----------


## mastrokostas

Στα μέσα του 2012 θα είναι έτοιμο Celebrity Silhouette , αδελφό των Solstice,Equinox , Eclipse, και στα μέσα Αυγούστου τις ιδίας χρονιάς θα μας επισκεφτεί στον Πειραιά ,για να το θαυμάσουμε από κοντά !

----------


## nalag

Μερικες εικονες απο cosco Γκουανγκζου.block ετοιμα για να συγκολληθουν για την κατασκευη ενος bulk-carrier.

DSC00278.jpg

DSC00279.jpg

DSC00280.jpg

----------


## tsaltinho

> Γιαννακη, μην το ξαναπεις.. Ξερεις οτι παντα μου αρεσει να μοιραζομαι με φιλους. Δες λοιπον παρακάτω τις απαντησεις σε αυτα που ρωταει ο Bulkerman. καιοτι αλλο θες πες μου!!! Να εισαι καλα!
> 
> Α) Αν προσεξεις στη κοντινη φωτο θα δεις κατι βασουλες. Αυτες μπαινουν αρσενικοθυλικα σε αλλες που βρισκονται πανω στα ενισχυτικα του καταστρωματος. Κανοντας αυτα fitting - παιζουν και τον ρολο του οδηγου - καθεται ο τομεας του Κομοδεσιου και κατοποιν γινονται ολες οι συγκολισεις κατω απο το κομοδεσιο, στα ενισχυτικα και με τελικη, την περιφεριακη (εξωτερικη) συγκολληση.
> 
> Β) Συνηθως τα ναυπηγεια φτειαχνουν α παντα σε τομεις. Δηλ. κατασκευαζεται το καθε κομματι ξεχωριστα - ακόμα και σε άλλα Ναυπηγεια - και κατοπιν ερχονται ολα και μονταρονται. Τωρα το Κομοδεσιο γινεται και αυτο ξεχωριστα και μαλιστα σε γραμμη παραγωγης, το ενα πισω απ το αλλο. Επισης με το περας της κατασκευης και μενοντας ακομα στη γυαρδα εξοπλιζεται σε ποσοστο 80% με ολες τις καλωδιώσεις, σωληνακια κλπ και απλά οταν μονταρεται ερχοται και δεν ολα τα περιφεριακα οργανα. Το Μηχανοστασιο επισης γινεται κατα τη διαρκεια της ανεγερσης σε δικο του προ εξοπλισμενο τομεα. Αφου στηθει ολο το βαπορι μπαινει και η Κυρια Μηχανη.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας καλυψα. Για οτι αλλο χρειαστειτε ειμαι στη διαθεση σας.



Θα ηθελα να τοποθετηθω στα παραπανω σχολια διορθωνοντας το φιλο παραπανω, εχοντας εμπειρια(οχι πολλη μεγαλη) σε newbuilding και κυριως στο hull.

1)Σε οτι αφορα το accommodation to fitting γινεται με την βοηθεια των πονταρισματων (punch marks).Αφου το upper deck(κουβερτα) εχει συγκολληθει και βαφτει, γινονται πονταρισματα σε αποσταση 100mm απο το σημειο που πρεπει να κατσει το ακομοδεσιο.Ετσι μπορουν να κρατησουν το alignment με τα under deck longitoutinals(διαμηκη ενισχυτικα).

2)Καθε ναυπηγειο ακολουθει το δικο του τροπο ανεγερσης(αναλογα με το loading capacity του ναυπηγειου). 
α)μοναδες(blocks) οπως π.χ η port πλευρα ενος double bottom.
b)τομεις που μπορει να ειναι  κολλημενο ενα side ballast τανκ με το double bottom
c)ζωνες(megablocks). Εδω απλα φανταστειτε την τομη του βαποριου(οπως στο midship section)

3) Σε οτι αφορα την κυρια μηχανη ειναι αδυνατο να μπει αφου εχει τελειωσει το βαπορι!Η κυρια μηχανη τοποθετειτε στο keel laying.Οταν δηλαδη εχει ξεκινησει η ανεγερση των blocks στη δεξαμενη η στο berth.
Την περιοδο ποθ μπαινει η κυρια μηχανη εχουν ειδη συγκολληθει μερικα blocks του μηχανοστασιου αλλα οχι  upper deck .

Ελπιζω να μπορω να σας βοηθησω σε οποιαδηποτε απορια.

----------


## Eng

> Θα ηθελα να τοποθετηθω στα παραπανω σχολια διορθωνοντας το φιλο παραπανω, εχοντας εμπειρια(οχι πολλη μεγαλη) σε newbuilding και κυριως στο hull.
> 
> 1)Σε οτι αφορα το accommodation to fitting γινεται με την βοηθεια των πονταρισματων (punch marks).Αφου το upper deck(κουβερτα) εχει συγκολληθει και βαφτει, γινονται πονταρισματα σε αποσταση 100mm απο το σημειο που πρεπει να κατσει το ακομοδεσιο.Ετσι μπορουν να κρατησουν το alignment με τα under deck longitoutinals(διαμηκη ενισχυτικα).
> 
> 2)Καθε ναυπηγειο ακολουθει το δικο του τροπο ανεγερσης(αναλογα με το loading capacity του ναυπηγειου). 
> α)μοναδες(blocks) οπως π.χ η port πλευρα ενος double bottom.
> b)τομεις που μπορει να ειναι  κολλημενο ενα side ballast τανκ με το double bottom
> c)ζωνες(megablocks). Εδω απλα φανταστειτε την τομη του βαποριου(οπως στο midship section)
> 
> ...


Στα παραπανω που γραφεις, θα ηθελα να κανω μια μικρη παρεμβαση
. 
Θα συμφωνισω οτι το καθε Ναυπηγειο εχει τον τροπο του στη ναυπηγιση ενος πλοιου συμφωνα με τη χωροταξικη του διαρυθμιση και το capacity.

Σε οτι αφορα με αυτα που αναφερω στο ποστ που παρεθεσες, 
στη συγκεκριμεη ναυπηγιση ημουν στο site team που εκανε το βαπορι και ολες οι φωτο που εχω ανεβασει εναι απο ενα βαπορι αδελφο που απλα ειναι ετοιμο.

Οποτε εγω θα αλλαζα τον ορο σου, "διορθωση" και θα ελεγα, "ενας εναλλακτικος τροπος ανεγερσης".

----------


## Apokliros

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου εξηγήσει πως γίνεται κατά την ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου η ευθυγράμμιση και τοποθέτηση της κύριας μηχανής; Επίσης, υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά την εγκατάσταση της ΚΜ στην ναυπηγική κλίνη κι όταν το πλοίο βρεθεί στο νερό να παρουσίασει υπερβολικό deflection ο άξονας της προπέλλας; Τι γίνεται σ αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## caveman24

> 38 πλοία υπό κατασκευή βρίσκονται σε Ευρωπαϊκά Ναυπηγεία με ημ. Παράδοσης το 2009 μέχρι και το 2012.
>  Με συνολικό κόστος κατασκευής τα 20 δις $ τα πλοία αυτά πρόκειται να προσθέσουν στην αγορά 85.536 επιπλέον κρεβάτια για περίπου 4.2 εκατ. επιβάτες ετησίως μέχρι το 2012.
>  Από τα 38 αυτά κρουαζιερόπλοια 21 προορίζονται για την αγορά της Β.Αμερικης με υπολογιζόμενη ετήσια πληρότητα περίπου 2.3 εκατ. επιβάτες που θα προστεθεί τα επόμενα 4 χρόνια.
>  Σύμφωνα με την Cruise Lines International Association* μόνο οι Εταιρείες με έδρα την Αμερική το 2008 μετέφεραν 10.2 εκατ. Αμερικανούς και 3.05 εκατ. διαφόρων άλλων εθνικοτήτων. 
>  17 πλοία υπό κατασκευή προορίζονται για την Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά: *ΑΙDA* για την Γερμανική αγορά, *CUNARD*,* P&O* για την Βρετανική, ενώ *COSTA* και *MSC* για  Pan-Europeanεπιβάτες.
>  Ας δούμε συνοπτικά και συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα υπο παράδοση και κατασκευή πλοία:
> 
> Eταιρεια          _Ονομα_                             Κοστος         Μεγεθος       Χωρ/τητα         Ναυπηγειο                           Παραδοση
> 
> ...


καλα ολα αυτα αλλα γιατι δεν δωσαν και σε κανα ελληνικο ναυπιγειο καμια δουλεια να κανουν και οι δικοι μας κανα μεροκαματο

----------


## Eng

Αντε και κανα δυο απο τα πανεμορφα ναυπηγεια της Κινας...

pic 2.jpg

pc 3.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Oasis 3.jpg
*Ξεκίνησε η ναυπήγηση του τρίτου πλοίου Oasis class (video)*

----------


## SteliosK

Στο σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί μπορούμε να δούμε ένα κομμάτι από το νέο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Royal το Anthem of the Seas.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1925146&type=3

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πως παρουσιάζω ένα νέο ferryboat όταν κατασκευάζετε πολλοί απο σας το ξέρετε. 
Αυτό βέβαια είναι μιά νέα κατασκευή που γίνετε στο ναυπηγείο του φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα και δεν νομίζω να έχει ξανα παρουσιαστή, οπότε σε συνεννόηση με τον φίλο μου Ellinis είπαμε να το παρουσιάσω εδώ. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει και να την παρακολουθήσετε μέχρι το τέλος.
Επειδή πολλοί ξέρετε ότι δεν είναι απο το σινάφι των ναυτικών επαγγελμάτων, όταν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ ......διορθώστε με.
Η κατασκευή ξεκίνησε στις αρχές του έτους και είναι η πλωτή δεξαμενή *" 'Ηφαιστος"* της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας ΠΡΩΤΕΑΣ Ν.Ε και κατασκευάζετε για την Κύπρο. 
Το μήκος της θα είναι 66,60 μέτρα, το ολικό πλάτος της 31,50 μέτρα, ενώ το καθαρό πλάτος 25,50 μέτρα και θα μπορεί να σηκώσει βάρος 4000+ τόνους. Επειδή στην Κύπρο ξεκινάνε τις κατασκευές για τα πετρελαϊκά κοιτάσματα, η κατασκευή της γίνετε για να εξυπηρετεί 3 σκοπούς, α) μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν κεσόν (δεν ξέρω αν γράφετε έτσι), δηλ. τεράστια προκατασκευασμένα μπλόκια (κενά στο εσωτερικό τους) που μπορεί να τα μεταφέρει στο σημείο που χρειάζονται (ακόμη και για κατασκευή λιμανιών), να βυθιστή και αφού αυτά επιπλέουν να τα πάνε όπου χρειάζετε και με ευκολία να τοποθετηθούν στη θέση τους. 
β) Μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν φορτηγίδα μεταφέροντας μεγάλα κομμάτια για τις πετρελαϊκές εγκαταστάσεις και
γ) σαν πλωτή δεξαμενή, που μπορεί να ανεβάσει οτιδήποτε πλωτό μέσο έως 25 μέτρα φάρδος.
 Οι πρώτες φωτο απο τις 30/01/2014 όπου τεράστια κομμάτια προετοιμάζονται στο μεγάλο χώρο του ναυπηγείου και μετα θα μεταφερθούν στη ναυπηγική κλίνη. Ελπίζω να μην σας ζάλισα.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 58 30-01-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 60 30-01-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 61 30-01-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 65 30-01-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τους 2 ηλεκτρονικούς κόφτες που διαθέτει το ναυπηγείο όπως βλέπετε τα κομμάτια κόβονται με μεγάλη ακρίβεια. 
Τα τεράστια κομμάτια όταν τελειώσουν μεταφέρονται από τους ιδιόκτητους γερανούς σε άλλα σημεία του ναυπηγείου, ώστε να ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζετε νέο κομμάτι. Σιγά-σιγά δημιουργούνται ντάνες με έτοιμα κομμάτια τα οποία βέβαια θα πάνε στη θέση τους όταν έλθει η ώρα τους.  Στην τελευταία φωτο ήδη τα πρώτα κομμάτια έχουν .....κάτσει στη ναυπηγική κλίνη. Το έργο έχει ξεκινήσει, δίνοντας δουλειά σε αρκετό κόσμο.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 62 30-01-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 70 10-02-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 71 10-02-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 72 10-02-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 73 10-02-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια και ενδιαφεροντα ειναι ολα τα φωτορεπορταζ σου φιλε παντελη!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ωραια και ενδιαφεροντα ειναι ολα τα φωτορεπορταζ σου φιλε παντελη!


Ελπίζω φίλε Κώστα και άλλοι φίλοι να βρίσκουν ενδιαφέρων στο θέμα που παρουσιάζω.
Τα μεγάλα κομμάτια όταν έλθει η ώρα τους πηγαίνουν στη θέση τους και η ένωση τους με τα υπόλοιπα κομμάτια ξεκινά.
Ο φίλος Γιώργος Φραντζής δίνει τις τελευταίες οδηγίες για να σηκώσει ένα έτοιμο κομμάτι, ώστε να ξεκινήσει νέο. Ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα όπως λένε.
Η κατασκευή στη ναυπηγική κλίνη όλο και θεριεύει.
Τα έτοιμα κομμάτια περιμένουν την ώρα τους που θα γίνουν ένα με την όλη κατασκευή, ενώ άλλο ένα πηγαίνει να πάρει τη θέση του.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 75 10-02-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 88 26-02-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 91 26-02-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 95 06-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μικρά κομμάτια αφού ετοιμαστούν, έρχονται με το γερανό να προστεθούν στο παζλ των μεγαλύτερων κομματιών και αφού κολληθούν πάλι με το γερανό πηγαίνουν στη θέση που θα περιμένουν την ώρα τους για να μπουν στη θέση που πρέπει, στη δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος. Ελπίζω να μην ενοχλούν οι περιγραφές και οι πολλές φωτο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να παρακολουθήσουμε μία τέτοια κατασκευή. Σήμερα δε ένας φίλος θα έλθει μαζί μου στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και επειδή εγώ έχω υψοφοβία, έχω κανονίσει να τον ανεβάσουν με το μεγάλο γερανό επάνω, ώστε να έχουμε .....και αεροφωτογραφίες απο το όλο θέμα. 

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 103 06-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 110 06-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 117 06-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 120 18-03-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απολειεται να ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα ανεβει στο γερανο Παντελη γιατι εχουμε το ιδιο θεμα!Αναμενουμε τις νεες αεροφωτο για να συμπληρωθει αλλο ενα μοναδικο φωτορεπορταζ κατασκευων που μονο εσυ ξερεις και μας τα παρουσιαζεις ετσι!

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο το φώτο ρεπορτάζ Παντελή σε ευχαριστούμε για όλο αυτό το τρέξιμο που κάνεις για να το απολαύσουμε και εμείς, (περιμένουμε τις φώτο από ψιλά) :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μεγάλα κομμάτια κολλιούνται, τροχίζονται και ετοιμάζονται για να πάνε στη θέση τους.
Το τεχνικό γραφείο που έχει αναλάβει την όλη κατασκευή και η τεράστια "σάλα" που διαθέτει το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή με όλα τα σχέδια σε λεπτομέρειες, ώστε να μην γίνει κανένα λάθος και το κάθε κομμάτι να πάει στη θέση του με ακρίβεια.
Η θέα απο τη σάλα στο ναυπηγείο.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 121 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 128 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 129 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 130 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 131 18-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μπροστινό αριστερό κομμάτι της πλώρης είναι έτοιμο, λίγο αργότερα μεταφέρετε για να αδειάσει ο χώρος και να ξεκινήσει νέο κομμάτι. Για πρώτη φορά ανέβηκα επάνω και με έπιασε δέος. Τα κομμάτια που τόσο καιρό έβλεπα να κατασκευάζονται, τώρα τα βλέπω στη θέση τους. Οι κινήσεις μου πρέπει να είναι προσεκτικές γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος, υπάρχουν μεγάλα ανοίγματα και οι υπεύθυνοι που λένε συνέχεια......να προσέχω. Οι κολλήσεις προχωρούν στο full ενώ στην τελευταία φωτο βλέπετε στο πλάι και μπροστά να περιμένουν έτοιμα τα κομμάτια για να συναρμολογηθούν. 
Ευχαριστώ τον Γιώργο Φραντζή και τους υπεύθυνους του έργου που μου επιτρέπουν να ανεβαίνω, να φωτογραφίζω και να σας τα παρουσιάζω.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 134 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 140 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 144 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 145 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 149 18-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μεγάλα ανοίγματα που έχουν μείνει παρέχουν φως και αέρα ώστε οι συγκολλητές τα δουλεύουν πιο άνετα, ενώ τα καπάκια για το κλείσιμο είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν. Και ενώ το "κτίσιμο" γίνετε από το κέντρο προς άκρα, τα τελευταία κομμάτια στο πλάι δίνουν την δυνατότητα στην πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση. Σιγά-σιγά κάθε κομμάτι εσωτερικό που τελειώνει απ' έξω ξεκινά το νέο κομμάτι και το πλοίο μεγαλώνει.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 150 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 151 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 152 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 153 18-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 160 26-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ βλέπεις να μπαίνουν τα κομμάτια με τις καμπύλες και λες........... αυτό θα είναι το πλάτος, από την άλλη βλέπεις να ετοιμάζουν κομμάτια στο full .......και ψάχνεσαι. Όπως μου εξήγησε λοιπόν ο φίλος Γιώργος Φραντζής είναι τα κομμάτια για τους 4 πυλώνες, όπου από εκεί θα γίνετε ο έλεγχος όλης της δεξαμενής. Έτσι στις 24/04 ξεκίνησε να μοντάρετε ο πρώτος πυλώνας και στις 30/04 ο δεύτερος. Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω.
Σε 1,5-2 μήνες περίπου που θα γίνει η καθέλκυση όποιος θέλει μπορεί να την παρακολουθήσει από κοντά.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 162 26-03-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 172 02-04-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 191 14-04-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 200 24-04-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 211 30-04-2014.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος Παντελή. Δεν μας κουράζεις, απεναντίας. Δεν νομίζω να μας παρουσιάζεται συχνά η ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε βήμα βήμα μια τέτοια κατασκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος Παντελή. Δεν μας κουράζεις, απεναντίας. Δεν νομίζω να μας παρουσιάζεται συχνά η ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε βήμα βήμα μια τέτοια κατασκευή.


Ο πρώτος πυλώνας έχει αρχίσει να στήνεται, ανεβαίνοντας επάνω γίνεται χαμός από καλώδια με ρεύμα για να δουλεύουν οι τεχνίτες. Κάτω άλλα κομμάτια για τους πυλώνες είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα, ενώ δίπλα έχουν ξεκινήσει να σκαρώνουν άλλα.
Για σένα και όσους φίλους παρακολουθούν αυτή την κατασκευή.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 218 07-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 220 07-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 221 07-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 223 07-05-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τέτοιες κατασκευές Παντελή δεν τις συναντάμε καθημερινά, και δεν μας κουράζεις καθόλου. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα κομμάτια του 3ου πυλώνα έχουν αρχίσει να ετοιμάζονται, ο 2ος πυλώνας έχει αρχίσει να στήνεται, ενώ ξεκινά και ο 3ος.
Ο πρώτος έφτασε στο ύψος του και μπήκε και ο χώρος που θα υπάρχουν οι μηχανισμοί για τον έλεγχο της βύθισης. Οι σωληνώσεις για τα έγκατα της έρχονται συνέχεια (δεν ξέρω αν θα μου επιτρέψουν να μπω εκεί κάτω).

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 226 22-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 227 22-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 228 22-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 229 22-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 233 22-05-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα στους φίλους του θέματος. Ήδη έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες από την ημέρα που ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή της πλωτής δεξαμενής Ήφαιστος και οι δουλειές συνεχίζουν με εντατικούς ρυθμούς και το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στους δύσκολους αυτούς καιρούς παρέχει δουλειά σε πολλούς τεχνίτες και εργάτες στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική του Περάματος.
Οι εργασίες είναι προσεγμένες και ελέγχονται καθημερινά. Όπως βλέπετε στη 1η φωτο η ενώσεις των λαμαρινών καθαρίζονται ώστε η κόλληση να είναι καθαρή και να μην υπάρχουν διαρροές στην πορεία.
Στη 2η φωτο ο δεύτερος πυλώνας σχεδόν τελείωσε (μένει ο χώρος για τον έλεγχο) και ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει να στήνετε ο 3ος πυλώνας, ενώ σε πρώτο πλάνο βλέπετε τα κομμάτια από το .....συχωρεμένο ECO II (όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα εδώ). Στην 3η φωτο βλέπετε την κατασκευή από τις εξωτερικές σκάλες που θα τοποθετηθούν στο πλάι των δύο πυλώνων, για να ανεβαίνει το προσωπικό στο δωμάτιο ελέγχου της δεξαμενής.
Στην 4η φωτο οι τεχνίτες που χειρίζονται τους ιδιόκτητους γερανούς, κάθε μέρα δίνουν τον καλύτερο εαυτός τους ώστε οι βαριές δουλειές να γίνονται με όσο το δυνατόν ευκολότερες συνθήκες, για το προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου. 
Και στην τελευταία ο τέταρτος πυλώνας έχει ξεκινήσει να στήνετε. 

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 243 30-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 244 30-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 245 30-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 247 30-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 249 30-05-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δύο ηλεκτρονικοί κόφτες που διαθέτει το ναυπηγείο δουλεύουν στο full βγάζοντας τα κομμάτια με ακρίβεια χιλιοστού.
Η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος όπως φαινόταν στις 05/06/2014 από τη βενζίνα Παλούκια-Πειραιά.
Αυτά που ετοιμάζονται στο ναυπηγείο θα είναι κάποτε οι δέστρες (δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά) της δεξαμενής.
Στο δεύτερο πυλώνα μπήκε και ο χώρος ελέγχου, ενώ μπροστά του έχουν ανεβάσει και την εξωτερική σκάλα που θα ανεβαίνει ο υπεύθυνος και θα κολληθεί στην αριστερή πλευρά.
Οι σωληνώσεις που τρέχουν στο εσωτερικό της δεξαμενής.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 252 30-05-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 254 05-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 255 13-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 262 13-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 263 13-06-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικα και πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα μας δειχνεις ως συνηθως παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μοναδικα και πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα μας δειχνεις ως συνηθως παντελη


Χαίρομαι φίλε Κώστα που παρακολουθείς αυτό το ιδιαίτερο θέμα και σου αρέσει. Είναι κάτι που δεν έχω ξανά δει και ελπίζω ενδιαφέρων. 
Οι σωληνώσεις έρχονται συνέχεια με φορτηγά και οι γερανοί τα ανεβάζουν επάνω στη δεξαμενή.
Τα τελευταία κομμάτια του 4ου πυλώνα είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν την ώρα που θα πάνε στη θέση τους.
Οι κολλήσεις στα ύφαλα της δεξαμενής προχωρούν στο full.
Κοιτάξτε μέσα σε 15 μέρες την διαφορά που φαίνεται από το καραβάκι για Πειραιά. Ο 3ος πυλώνας έχει τελειώσει, ο 4ος έχει ξεκινήσει, οι εξωτερικές σκάλες του 1ου πυλώνα έχουν μπει στη θέση τους, ενώ και οι σκάλες για τον άλλο πυλώνα ετοιμάζονται.
Οι κολλήσεις στην εξωτερική σκάλα προχωρούν, ενώ και η άλλη έχει σηκωθεί για να πάει στη θέση της.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 264 13-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 266 13-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 267 13-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 268 20-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 273 23-06-2014.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Εχουμε καποια πληροφορια για τον ιδιοκτητη η για το που προοριζεται;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εχουμε καποια πληροφορια για τον ιδιοκτητη η για το που προοριζεται;


Όπως γράφω φίλε μου στο ποστ 30 είναι "η πλωτή δεξαμενή *" 'Ηφαιστος" της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας ΠΡΩΤΕΑΣ Ν.Ε και κατασκευάζετε για την Κύπρο. "* Βέβαια κάποια στιγμή άκουσα ότι μπορεί να πάει και Ισραήλ. Θα το δούμε στην πορεία.

----------


## marioskef

Σε ευχαριστω για την υπενθύμιση

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό που βλέπετε από διάφορες πλευρές να κατασκευάζεται στις 04/07/2014, δεν ξέρω τι είναι και πια είναι η χρήση του, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω (εκτός αν κάποιος φίλος που παρακολουθεί το θέμα....ξέρει) στην τελευταία φωτο είναι στη θέση του στον πυλώνα.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 284 04-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 286 04-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 290 04-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 294 15-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι βάσεις για τις δέστρες της δεξαμενής Ήφαιστος έχουν πάρει την τελική μορφή τους, στην πρέσα του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή και περιμένουν να έλθει η ώρα που θα γίνουν ένα με τα υπόλοιπα κομμάτια. Επάνω στη δεξαμενή γίνονται τα τελευταία κολλήματα και η δέστρα κολλημένη στη θέση της. 

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 278 23-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 281 23-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 283 23-06-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 289 04-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ στο ποστ 48 είδαμε τις σκάλες που μπήκαν στον πυλώνα για να ανεβαίνουν στον χώρο έλεγχου της πλωτής δεξαμενής (και η ίδια κατασκευή έγινε και και τον άλλο πυλώνα), από την άλλη πλευρά που υπάρχουν οι άλλοι δύο πυλώνες έγιναν μικροί εξώστες με κάθετες σκάλες, απλά για να υπάρχει ο έλεγχος και στην 3η φωτο τα βλέπουμε τοποθετημένα.
Κάθε μέρα πολλά εξαρτήματα της δεξαμενής έρχονται με διάφορα αυτοκίνητα και προωθούνται απάνω, για να πάνε και να τοποθετηθούν στη θέση τους, στη 2η φωτο βλέπετε διάφορες βάνες  που έχουν φτάσει.
Στις δύο τελευταίες φωτο ανέβηκα στον χώρο ελέγχου και βλέπετε τις καλωδιώσεις και τους ηλεκτρικούς πίνακες που υπάρχουν εκεί πάνω. Βέβαια τώρα θα έχουν μπει χειριστήρια, να δούμε πότε θα ξανά......ανέβω.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 291 04-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 292 04-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 295 15-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 297 15-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 298 15-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό που σας έδειξα τρία ποστ πριν και δεν ήξερα τι είναι, τελικά είναι η βάση για το γερανό που θα στηθεί επάνω στην πλωτή δεξαμενή. Ας δούμε τώρα στις δύο πρώτες φωτο τη θέα που θα έχει ο χειριστής της πλωτής δεξαμενής Ήφαιστος και στις άλλες δύο πως φαίνεται από κάτω. Οι επόμενες θα είναι......αεροφωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου ieo85. :Fat: 

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 299 15-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 300 15-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 301 15-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 302 15-07-2014.jpg
Ελπίζω να είσαστε ικανοποιημένοι με το υλικό που σας παρουσιάζω και να μην είναι κουραστικό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Παντελή δεν είναι καθόλου κουραστικό, εγώ το παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδιαφέρον από την πρώτη ανάρτηση του θέματος! Ευχαριστούμε εσένα και τον leo85.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή δεν είναι καθόλου κουραστικό, εγώ το παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδιαφέρον από την πρώτη ανάρτηση του θέματος! Ευχαριστούμε εσένα και τον leo85.


Χαίρομαι φίλε μου που είσαι ένας από τους λίγους που παρακολουθείς αυτό το θέμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kythnos

Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι αρκετοί που παρακολουθούν το θέμα αλλά δεν γράφουν....Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και την δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσουμε μία τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή βήμα βήμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι φίλε kythnos που είσαι μέσα σε αυτούς που το παρακολουθούν. 
Όπως έχουν γράψει παλαιότερα στο forum μας .......Ναυτιλία δεν είναι μόνο η Ακτοπλοΐα και έτσι πρέπει.
Και γω όταν πρωτομπήκα στο Nautilia.gr ήμουν άσχετος (καθ' ότι δεν είμαι του επαγγέλματος) αλλά μου άρεσαν τα ταξίδια και οι φωτογραφίες. Στην πορεία γνωρίστηκα με Υπεύθυνους ναυπηγείων, πλοιοκτήτες, καπετάνιους, μηχανικούς και έκανα πολλούς φίλους. Έτσι διεύρυνα το πεδίο γνώσεων μου, όχι για να κάνω τον έξυπνο αλλά γιατί μου άρεσε να μαθαίνω.
Όπως έλεγαν οι Αρχαίοι " Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος" και γω πλησιάζω τα 60.
Όταν όμως κάποιος ανεβάζει μία κατασκευή που δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί ξανά σε forum και βλέπει ότι τις φωτο που με κόπο και έξοδα τραβά τις βλέπουν 15-20 άτομα, τότε........υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Εγώ θα συνεχίσω την παρουσίαση, θα αναφέρω και πότε θα γίνει η καθέλκυση και θα φτάσω το θέμα έως το τέλος του, όπως έχω μάθει να κάνω. Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν σε όποιον φίλο το παρακολουθεί.

----------


## Takerman

Παντελή, όπως είπε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω, αρκετοί παρακολουθούν αλλά δεν γράφουν. Έγραψα σε προηγούμενο ποστ εδώ, σπάνια έχουμε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε βήμα βήμα μια κατασκευή. Ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο, χρόνο και έξοδα που ξοδεύεις για να μας ενημερώνεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι πληροφοριακά............εγώ εκεί πάνω δεν ανέβαινα, όσα και να μου δίναν ....και ας είμαι άνεργος. Να είναι λοιπόν καλά ο Λεωνίδας (leo85) που έκανε ........τον ταρζάν. 
Στην πρώτη φωτο η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος, σε όλο της το μεγαλείο και πίσω της τα απομεινάρια από το πλοίο της  SAMSOETRAFIKKEN (βλέπε KANHAVE) που δεν τελείωσε και είναι στα δικαστήρια, ενώ δεξιά φαίνεται το Ιάσων.
Η δεξαμενή πάνω από τον ίδιο γερανό.....από άλλη γωνία, ενώ οι άλλες θα είναι από το μεγάλο γερανό που φαίνεται στο κάτω μέρος.
Από ..........χαμηλό ύψος οι δύο πυλώνες και από λίγο πιο πάνω ο άλλος πυλώνας που θα έχει επάνω στη στρογγυλή βάση το γερανό, ενώ δεξιά φαίνεται λίγο το Ανδρομάχη (e.x Αλέξανδρος Μ) και το P/K Μαστρονίκος.
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν και τα μπράβο στο Λεωνίδα.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 304 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 310 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 323 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 324 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 325 19-07-2014.jpg
Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες από μεγαλύτερο........ύψος. ΜΠΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ ωχ Παναγία μου.

----------


## kalypso

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες pantelis2009!Μπράβο και σε σένα και στον leo85-Ταρζάν!!περιμένουμε να θαυμάσουμε και την συνέχεια!!

----------


## leo85

Εγώ πέρασα ωραία εκεί επάνω, είχα τα πάντα ταψί   :Fat:  περιμένω  τώρα για τη καθέλκυση.

----------


## kalypso

Να σε δω εκει πάνω με αέρα και βροχή....!κουνια μπελά θα πηγαίνεις!

----------


## proussos

> Αυτό που σας έδειξα τρία ποστ πριν και δεν ήξερα τι είναι, τελικά είναι η βάση για το γερανό που θα στηθεί επάνω στην πλωτή δεξαμενή. Ας δούμε τώρα στις δύο πρώτες φωτο τη θέα που θα έχει ο χειριστής της πλωτής δεξαμενής Ήφαιστος και στις άλλες δύο πως φαίνεται από κάτω. Οι επόμενες θα είναι......αεροφωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου ieo85.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160887 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160888 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160889 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160890
> Ελπίζω να είσαστε ικανοποιημένοι με το υλικό που σας παρουσιάζω και να μην είναι κουραστικό.


*Έστω και αργά , θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Παντελή που ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙ κόπο και χρόνο προκειμένου να μας δώσει τις εικόνες της "γέννησης" μιας νέας κατασκευής. Και όχι μόνο αυτό...φροντίζει να μας ενημερώνει με την εξέλιξή της και να βλέπουμε όλα τα στάδια εξέλιξης.
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιο όμορφη εμπειρία από την παρακολούθηση μιας κατασκευής,,,από την γέννηση έως την πρώτη δραστηριότητα και τη συνέχεια φυσικά !
Για άλλη μια φορά ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...με ειλικρίνεια και εκτίμηση !*

----------


## leo85

> Να σε δω εκει πάνω με αέρα και βροχή....!κουνια μπελά θα πηγαίνεις!


Έχω κάνει και άλλα χειρότερα, αλλά δεν λέγονται εδώ :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Έστω και αργά , θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Παντελή που ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙ κόπο και χρόνο προκειμένου να μας δώσει τις εικόνες της "γέννησης" μιας νέας κατασκευής. Και όχι μόνο αυτό...φροντίζει να μας ενημερώνει με την εξέλιξή της και να βλέπουμε όλα τα στάδια εξέλιξης.
> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιο όμορφη εμπειρία από την παρακολούθηση μιας κατασκευής,,,από την γέννηση έως την πρώτη δραστηριότητα και τη συνέχεια φυσικά !
> Για άλλη μια φορά ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...με ειλικρίνεια και εκτίμηση !*


Χαίρομαι που άλλος ένας φίλος γράφει και παρακολουθεί μία κατασκευή φτιαγμένη σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία, από έμπειρους Έλληνες τεχνίτες. Αυτό μου δίνει μεγαλύτερη χαρά και θάρρος για να συνεχίσω αυτό το έργο που έχω αναλάβει - ξεκινήσει. 
Για όσους δεν το έχουν πάρει .........χαμπάρι, έχω ξεκινήσει και εδώ την κατασκευή του Δ/Ξ Ποσειδών.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και στα δύο θέματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνεχίζουμε ......αμφιθεατρικά. Στη βάση των πυλώνων οι 8-10 σωλήνες που φαίνονται είναι τα εξαεριστικά της δεξαμενής, που θα τα δούμε και πάρα κάτω τοποθετημένα, το δε κίτρινο μηχάνημα που φαίνεται στη 2η & 5η φωτο, πλέον είναι στη θέση του, στον πυλώνα που είναι ο γερανός στο χώρο μεταξύ γερανού και κέντρου ελέγχου της δεξαμενής.
Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι το βάψιμο στο εσωτερικό της δεξαμενής τελείωσε, έχουν αρχίσει να περνάνε μουράβια τα ύφαλα της δεξαμενής ενώ στον πυλώνα που θα μπει ο γερανός, από την εξωτερική πλευρά κολλήθηκαν τα γράμματα που γράφουν: EDT - IFESTOS - LIMASSOL που είναι και η εταιρεία της. Θα τα δούμε όλα σε επόμενες φωτο.
Καλή θέαση σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 326 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 331 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 336 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 338 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 346 19-07-2014.jpg
Και μόνο από το μέγεθος αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο σε ναυπηγό, κατασκευαστή και προσωπικό και μην ξεχνάμε κατασκευή σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία, από Ελληνικά χέρια.

----------


## kalypso

Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφιες και φαντασμαγορικό το θέαμα!ευχαριστουμε Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πλωτή δεξαμενή όπως φαίνεται από το μόλο που υπάρχει στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και ο μαύρος γερανός που ανέβασαν με καλάθι τον leo85 για να σας παρουσιάσω στο αγαπημένο μας Nautilia.gr αυτά που βλέπεται.
Χιλιάδες μέτρα σωληνώσεων, σε διάφορες διατομές και σχήματα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τις ανάγκες της δεξαμενής Ήφαιστος, εδώ βλέπεται τα εξαεριστικά ενώ στις βάσεις των πυλώνων περιμένουν οι αναμονές για να συνδεθούν.
Μία πανοραμική από μικρό σχετικά ύψος, που δείχνει τη δεξαμενή σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.
Τα τζάμια έχουν μπει στο χώρο ελέγχου και το κίτρινο μηχάνημα είναι στη θέση του.
Να αναφέρουμε δε ότι λόγο του ότι το μήκος της θα είναι 66,60 μέτρα και το ολικό πλάτος της 31,50 μέτρα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την καθέλκυση της 2 βάζα κάτι που εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω δει να ξανά γίνεται. 

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 364 22-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 365 22-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 368 22-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 372 19-07-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 378 01-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Κασκαντέρ τον έκανες τον leo85.  :Fat: 
Σας ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα μας προσφέρετε παιδιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχήν έτσι για το τυπικό να αναφέρω ότι το κίτρινο μηχάνημα που λέω στο προηγούμενο ποστ είναι η γεννήτρια της δεξαμενής.
Πάμε να δούμε τη συνέχεια. Όπως φαίνεται η πλωτή δεξαμενή από το καραβάκι Παλούκια-Πειραιά και όπως βλέπετε φαίνονται τα δύο βάζα που σας λέω στο προηγούμενο ποστ.
Οι σωλήνες των εξαεριστικών έτοιμες περιμένουν, ενώ οι μαύροι αεραγωγοί είναι για τροφοδοσία καθαρού αέρα σε αυτούς που βάφουν τα τάγκια. 
Τα γράμματα από το όνομα και την εταιρεία της πλωτής δεξαμενής πριν τοποθετηθούν.
Για να στηθούν τα εξαεριστικά, που όπως βλέπετε έχουν αρχίσει να τοποθετούνται στη θέση τους, το ναυπηγείο ανέβασε επάνω στην πλωτή δεξαμενή ένα φορτηγό MAN με σπαστό γερανό, ώστε η δουλειά να γίνει σε λιγότερο χρόνο.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 388 20-09-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 398 15-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 400 20-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 401 20-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 404 20-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι στη τεράστια πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος το Σάββατο 08/11/2014 έγινε η καθέλκυση της.
Μία κατασκευή που κράτησε 10 μήνες και παρακολουθήσαμε μέσα από το αγαπημένο μας Nautilia.gr, έφτασε στο τέλος της.
Είναι η πρώτη κατασκευή (τουλάχιστον για μένα) που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ταυτόχρονα 2 βάζα, λόγο βάρους και πλάτους. Το πλάτος της κατασκευής είναι 31,50 μέτρα και το βάρος σε ατσάλι είναι 2500 τόνοι. 
Την καθέλκυση παρακολούθησαν πολλοί φίλοι της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας, πολλοί τεχνίτες που εργάστηκαν για την κατασκευή της και φίλοι του Nautilia.gr που κάλυψαν το όλο θέμα και θα σας παρουσιάσουμε σε φωτογραφικό υλικό και βίντεο.
Τα εξαεριστικά παίρνουν τη θέση τους, ενώ επάνω στη δεξαμενή γίνεται χαμός ώστε οι εργασίες να προχωρούν.
Το φορτηγό ΜΑΝ που σας ανέφερα και βοηθά στο στερέωμα των εξαεριστικών.
Η δεξαμενή άρχισε να μινιάρετε εξωτερικά και στα ύφαλα, προσέξτε πόσες τακαρίες υπάρχουν μόνο σε αυτή τη φωτο κάτω από τη δεξαμενή και πόσο πυκνές είναι οι τακαρίες εκεί που θα μπουν τα βάζα. 
Η δεξαμενή όπως φαίνεται από το ντοκ του ναυπηγείου τώρα που μινιάρετε, ενώ όπως βλέπετε τα 2 βάζα είναι στο νερό και περιμένουν να τελειώσει το βάψιμο από κάτω για να πάρουν τη θέση τους.
Τα γράμματα με το όνομα και την εταιρεία της δεξαμενής έχουν πλέον μπει στη θέση τους.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 406 20-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 407 20-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 409 27-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 412 27-10-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 414 27-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ευχαριστούμε φίλε παντελή για την προσφορά σου,και ολο αυτό το τρέξιμο που κάνεις.

----------


## kythnos

Ευχαριστούμε για την μοναδική ευκαιρία που μας πρόσφερες να δούμε μία τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή βήμα βήμα....Ας ελπίσουμε ότι σύντομα θα δούμε και άλλες τέτοιες δουλειές από ελληνικά χέρια και ναυπηγεία.....

----------


## pantelis2009

3 μέρες πριν την καθέλκυση και τα συνεργεία που βάφουν έχει πάρει φωτιά ο κό.....ος  τους για να προλάβουν.
Εξωτερικά όλα είναι τέλεια και ο πυλώνας με την εταιρεία και το όνομα του δίνει ...άλλη χάρη. 
Επάνω στη δεξαμενή γίνεται χαμός, οι δεν μπογιατζήδες με το να βάφουν τους πυλώνες, τα δε συνεργεία να μαζεύουν.
Τα βάζα μπήκαν στη θέση τους και οι πολλές τακαρίες από κάτω άρχισαν να φεύγουν.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 416 05-11-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 417 05-11-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 419 05-11-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 422 05-11-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 425 05-11-2014.jpg 
Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτο από όσους μπόρεσαν να παρακολουθήσουν την καθέλκυση και κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβει και το βίντεο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως είπε ο καλός φίλος Παντελής, το Σάββατο 8/11 πραγματοποιήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (Πέραμα) η καθέλκυση της πλωτής δεξαμενής "EDT IFESTOS". Από νωρίς το πρωί τα συνεργεία και όλο το προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου πραγματοποιούσαν τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες, ώστε όλα να κυλήσουν ομαλά και πρωτίστως με ασφάλεια. Λίγο μετά τις 11 άρχισαν να καταφθάνουν οι πρώτοι καλεσμένοι, ενώ μερικά λεπτά πιο μετά ξεκίνησε η καθιερωμένη τελετή του αγιασμού. Με το πέρας της, ο πλοιοκτήτης με την κόρη του τηρώντας το έθιμο έσπασαν μαζί τη σαμπάνια! 

Και τώρα φτάνουμε στη μεγάλη στιγμή, όπου ο τεράστιος αυτός χαλύβδινος όγκος θα έρθει για πρώτη φορά σε επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο!  

DSCN4992.jpg DSCN4993.jpg DSCN4994.jpg DSCN4996.jpg DSCN5008.jpg

Όλα πάνε καλά, η δεξαμενή γλιστρά απαλά πάνω στα βάζα, ενώ ο Γιώργος Φραντζής εμφανώς ευχαριστημένος συγχαίρει έναν έναν όσους δούλεψαν γι' αυτό το εντυπωσιακό αποτέλεσμα! Η όμορφη ημέρα ολοκληρώθηκε με μια μικρή δεξίωση απ' το Catering Καταρράκτης και όλους τους καλεσμένους να ανταλλάσσουν ευχές για το νέο εγχείρημα.

Υ.Γ: Πρόκειται να ακολουθήσουν και από άλλα μέλη όμορφα πλάνα από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους!

----------


## Takerman

Μπράβο Νεκτάριε, ωραία πλάνα. Ευχαριστούμε εσένα και τα άλλα παιδιά και προπαντός τον Παντελή που ήταν εκεί από τις πρώτες μέρες της κατασκευής και είχαμε κι εμείς την δυνατότητα να δούμε βήμα βήμα μια τέτοια κατασκευή. Μπράβο και σε όλους τους συντελεστές του ναυπηγείου.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ανεβάζω και εγώ μερικές φωτογραφίες κι από εμένα από την καθέλκυση της πλωτής δεξαμενής "EDT IFESTOS".
Ευχαριστώ και τον θείο μου pantelis2009  :Surprised:  που με πήρε μαζί του και είδα και εγώ μια περίεργη και σπάνια καθέλκυση.  :Surprised: 


EDT IFESTOS 8-11-2014 01.gif EDT IFESTOS 8-11-2014 02.gif EDT IFESTOS 8-11-2014 03.gif.

----------


## andria salamis

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τον παντελή,που  πραγματικά κάλυψε μια σπάνια κατασκευή, και την παρέα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

.....,
       ,              (  )      ,
         ,             ,...........    ....   ,
    ,    ,                    . 
  Nautilia.gr                              .

 428 08-11-2014.jpg  431 08-11-2014.jpg  432 08-11-2014.jpg  437 08-11-2014.jpg  438 08-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

-       .
         ,    .
   .

  . 

 441 08-11-2014.jpg  448 08-11-2014.jpg  458 08-11-2014.jpg  462 08-11-2014.jpg  465 08-11-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

katerpilar      ,
     ,  .

EDT.IFESTOS 8-11-2014 01.gif EDT.IFESTOS 8-11-2014 02.jpg EDT. IFESTOS 8-11-2014 03.gif .

----------


## Nautilia News

*EDT IFESTOS:      *

----------


## SteliosK

*Norwegian Escape*       eyer Werft    5/12/14
          2015         NCL       164.400 .., 324   41.4 .

----------


## pantelis2009

54+ 55       control room        15/07.
      12/11     control room   ,   .
                 .
                 ,      . -    ....  .
 Shipinvestigation co  .  ,     .
 ACTECH . 

 535 12-11-2014.jpg  536 12-11-2014.jpg  537 12-11-2014.jpg  538 12-11-2014.jpg  539 12-11-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> 12/11     control room   ,   .
> 
> 
>  535 12-11-2014.jpg  536 12-11-2014.jpg  537 12-11-2014.jpg


  .

----------


## leo85

,      ,     ,         .

ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 29-11-2014 01.jpg ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 29-11-2014 02.gif ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 29-11-2014 03.gif .

 29-11-2014.

----------


## pantelis2009

,       ,            ,                  .

 548 17-11-2014.jpg  549 24-11-2014.jpg  554 29-11-2014.jpg  557 29-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

,               ,                  ,               .

 564 02-12-2014.jpg  566 06-12-2014.jpg  567 06-12-2014.jpg  570 13-12-2014.jpg  572 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο καταπέλτης τοποθετημένος στη πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος, την ώρα που τοποθετούν τα καπάκια για να κλείσουν τα διάκενα και έχοντας περάσει τα συρματόσκοινα που τον συγκρατούν και τον έχουν περάσει μίνιο.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 574 22-12-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 575 22-12-2014.jpg ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 580 07-01-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Αν ο καιρός το επιτρέψει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ηφαιστος  θα αναχωρήσει ρυμουλκούμενη το μεσημέρι για Κύπρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι λέγανε οι πληροφορίες. Απ' ότι βλέπω Βόρεια της Αίγινας έχει φτάσει εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το P/K EAS που ανήκει στην εταιρεία EDT, δηλαδή την ίδια εταιρεία που ανήκει και η πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το P/K EAS ανοικτά από τον Πόρο με πορεία όπως λέει στο AIS του LIMASSOL και ταχύτητα 5 μίλια.
Μάλλον πρέπει να παρέλαβε την πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος με κάποιο άλλο P/K κοντά στη βραχονησίδα Λαγουσάκι που βρίσκεται στα Βόρεια της Αίγινας και να ξεκίνησε για Κύπρο. Εύχομαι καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα στις 21/01 στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή με σηκωμένο τον καταπέλτη στη πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος. Πλέον πριν από λίγο το P/K EAS πλησιάζει στο τέλος της ρυμούλκησης, έχοντας φτάσει στη Λεμεσό.

ΦΡΑΝΤΖΗ 583 21-01-2015.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

*Νέο ταχύπλοο για τη Mols Linien από την Incat*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησε η ναυπήγηση του τέταρτου πλοίου Oasis class*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νεο υπερσύγχρονο παγοθραυστικό για την κυβέρνηση της Αυστραλίας*

----------


## leo85

Οι νέες κατασκευές κρουαζιερόπλοιων από το 2015 -2022.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δυο νέα πλοία για τη Viking Cruises*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Καθελκύστηκε το πρώτο τμήμα του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Genting Dream*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία "πλωτή κατασκευή" (πλατφόρμα, πλωτός γερανός ???) που βρίσκεται σε εξελίξη τον τελευταίο καιρό στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα, με το όνομα _ΔΙΑΣ_.

IMG_0249.jpg__IMG_0065.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Μία "πλωτή κατασκευή" (πλατφόρμα, πλωτός γερανός ???) που βρίσκεται σε εξελίξη τον τελευταίο καιρό στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα, με το όνομα _ΔΙΑΣ_.
> 
> IMG_0249.jpg__IMG_0065.jpg


Λόγω σήματος (Ναυτιλιακή Τεχνοδομική) και σουλουπιού πιθανότατα νέος Πλωτός Γερανός (και μεγαλούτσικος κιόλας). Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Γιώργο ! Σε ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## SteliosK

*MT FAITHFUL WARRIOR* 

Faithful Warrior.jpg

New delivery on 09 MAY 2016 under Polembros Shipping Limited management
 Master:Cpt Ioannis Sideris 
 Chief Engineer:Kourkoutas Georgios. 
H.H.I HYUNDAI SHIPYARDS- GUNSAN SOUTH KOREA.

Kαλοτάξιδο!

----------


## Nautilia News

Color Line: “Χτίζει το μεγαλύτερο hybrid ferry στον κόσμο”

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...ry-ston-kosmo/ .

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες από τη ναυπήγηση του *Mein Schiff 6*

MeinSchiff/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10153896669238314


https://tuicruises.com/Mein-Schiff-6...deck/atlantik/

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέο κρουαζιερόπλοιο κατασκευάζεται σε ρωσικά ναυπηγεία*

Διάβάστε περισσότερα... http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...sika-nafpigia/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*ALGERIE FERRIES: “Χτίζει νέο πλοίο στην Κίνα!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...oio-stin-kina/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aφού τους άνοιξε την πόρτα η Stena στα ΕΓ/ΟΓ, ποιός τους πιάνει τους Κινέζους!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Fincantieri: Σωρεία παραγγελιών για νέα πλοία*_14 May 2019
_


Τα ιταλικά ναυπηγεία Fincantieri δέχθηκαν παραγγελίες για νέα κρουαζιερόπλοια, ύψους 6,5 δις ευρώ, κατά την διάρκεια του πρώτου τριμήνου του 2019.
Συγκεκριμένα κατά την διάρκεια του συγκεκριμένου τριμήνου υπεγράφησαν συμφωνίες για τη ναυπήγηση 11 κρουαζιερόπλοιων για τις εταιρείες Oceania, Regent Seven Sea Cruises, Viking, MSC Cruises και Princess Cruises), καθώς και μία συμφωνία για τη ναυπήγηση ενός πολεμικού πλοίου.
Το βιβλίο παραγγελιών των Fincantieri στις 31 Μαρτίου 2019 περιελάμβανε 104 πλοία, συνολικής αξίας 34,3 δις ευρώ.
Κατά την διάρκεια του πρώτου τρίμηνου του 2019 τα Fincantieri παρέδωσαν 8 πλοία, εκ των οποίων τα δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια «Viking Jupiter» και «Costa Venezia» -το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Costa Cruises το οποίο έχει ναυπηγηθεί αποκλειστικά για τις ανάγκες της κινεζικής αγοράς- και ένα πολεμικό πλοίο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ.
Για το υπόλοιπο του 2019 τα Fincantieri αναμένεται να παραδώσουν 8 νεοναυπηγηθέντα πλοία, εκ των οποίων 8 κρουαζιερόπλοια και 2 πολεμικά πλοία.
Τα έσοδα των ιταλικών ναυπηγείων κατά την διάρκεια του πρώτου τριμήνου του τρέχοντος έτους ανήλθαν σε 1,385 εκατ. ευρώ, αύξηση κατά 13% συγκριτικά με την αντίστοιχη περίοδο πέρυσι.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

